# Nachfrage zur CPU Anforderung



## DasAsaac (7. Mai 2012)

Ahoi Community,

in den Systemanforderungen sehe ich gerade



> Intel Pentium® D 2.8 GHz oder AMD Athlon™ 64 X2 4400+



Ich habe allerdings nur einen

AMD Athlon™ 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+
(OS = Windows XP SP3, GraKa = NVidia GeForce 9600 GT)

WoW und einige andere Spiele zocke ich damit auf recht anständigem Niveau, zwar mit niedrigeren FPS, dafür allerdings weitestgehend ohne Lags, Standbilder etc.

Meine Frage ist nun, ob ich mit meinem Processor DIII spielen kann. Alle anderen Systemanforderungen scheint mein 3 oder 4 Jahre alter Rechner zu erfüllen.

Da ich den WoW Jahrespass habe, wäre es mehr als ärgerlich, wenn es nciht gehen würde.

Greetz und Thx im Voraus,

Isáthien


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (7. Mai 2012)

dein cpu hat 100 mhz weniger oder so. das merkt man nichtmal in fps und d3 erst recht nich


----------



## ego1899 (7. Mai 2012)

Joa seh ich genauso...


Wenn man allerdings nur einen Kern hatte dürfte es etwas problematisch werden, oder? Das Problem hat ein Kumpel von mir xD


----------



## Bezzlebub (7. Mai 2012)

sollte locker gehn wobai ein quad core halt noch besser ist


----------



## Dagonzo (7. Mai 2012)

Naja locker" dürfte wohl ein bisschen übertrieben sein. Wenn es nicht gerade in Full-HD und nur auf unteren bis mitteren Grafikeinstellungen gestellt ist, sollte es funktionieren. Wie gut es wirklich läuft, wird man dann sehen. 
@TE
Du hättest mal die Open-Beta vor zwei Wochen spielen sollen, dann wüsstest du in etwa wie es läuft.


----------



## DasAsaac (7. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Das macht mir doch ein wenig Hoffnung.



Dagonzo schrieb:


> Naja locker" dürfte wohl ein bisschen übertrieben sein. Wenn es nicht gerade in Full-HD und nur auf unteren bis mitteren Grafikeinstellungen gestellt ist, sollte es funktionieren. Wie gut es wirklich läuft, wird man dann sehen.
> @TE
> Du hättest mal die Open-Beta vor zwei Wochen spielen sollen, dann wüsstest du in etwa wie es läuft.



Wie in anderen von mir gespielten Titeln, werde ich auch in Diablo 3 die Grafikeinstellungen inGame maximal im mittleren Bereich und minimal oder bzw. keine Schatten und Anti-Alasing setzen.

Die Open Beta konnte ich mir dank meines Dienstplanes nicht wirklich anschauen. Sicher hätten sich da für mich schon einige Sachen klären können.

Greetz,

Asaac


----------



## myadictivo (7. Mai 2012)

hehe..zum glück sind die zeiten doch lange vorbei, als sich software einfach von vorne herein weigerte zu starten, wenn nicht bestimmte hardwareanforderungen erfüllt wurden ^^


----------



## JonnyBee (11. Mai 2012)

naja bei mini details und ruckler bei Mob gruppen hätte ich weinig spaß mit dem Game. Kauf dir doch bei ebay ne 6000+ cpu, bekommste schon fürn Appel und nen Ei. Die passt auf dein Board und bringt dir genug leistung.


----------



## ego1899 (11. Mai 2012)

Joa eben, kostet ja nix mehr... ich werde jetzt auch auf nen 6kerner aufrüsten obwohl mein dual core noch alles packt. 130 euro is ja echt nix für nen 6kerner ^^


----------



## Sandorio (12. Mai 2012)

Hätte auch mal ne frage dazu würde das game bei mir laufen ?

Hier mal mein System ( muss dazu sagen ist ein shuttle pc also mit nachkaufen wirds da schon haariger)

Intel Core 2 Quad Cpu Q6700 @2.66 Ghz 2.66 GHz

Ram : 4GB (verfügbar 3,25)

32 Bit Systemtyp

Graka: Geforce 8800 Gts


----------



## Sandorio (12. Mai 2012)

lieber nen neuen thread aufmachen ?


----------



## Tuetenpenner (13. Mai 2012)

Die Beta lief bei mir nur auf 2 Kernen (habe 4). Und wenn das Spiel nicht mehr unterstützt, bringt dir auch eine CPU mit 200 Kernen die alle genauso getaktet sind keine Leistungssteigerung.^^


----------

